# Sprocker Spaniel



## MAB90 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey all,
Ive just got a 7 week old Sprocker Spaniel pup last week and have a few questions about them.
Ive read a few things about them on the net mainly discussing the size and personalitys they develop between the 2 cross breeds (Springer and Cocker Spaniels). So im just wondering if anyone that owns any on here could tell me abit about their Sprocker? 
Is it true that if the 2 cross breeds are of working background it will be very hyper and active along with being abit more of a challenge to house train? Her mother is a working Springer and her dad is a KC reg Show Cocker. Any experiences with this breed would be great and heres a pic of her, shes lovely and is learning quite quickly for her age


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't understand the 'sprocker' they are from the same dog aren't they?, the smallest of the litter became the cockers and the bigger ones became springers... so the sprocker is undoing the hardwork to seperate the breed. Right?

I don't own one sorry... but she is gorgeous :flrt: I would love a working type cocker :2thumb:


----------



## MAB90 (Dec 27, 2010)

em_40 said:


> I don't understand the 'sprocker' they are from the same dog aren't they?, the smallest of the litter became the cockers and the bigger ones became springers... so the sprocker is undoing the hardwork to seperate the breed. Right?
> 
> I don't own one sorry... but she is gorgeous :flrt: I would love a working type cocker :2thumb:


Actually im not quite sure lol I know that theyre both seperate breeds and look similar with a few different looks. Cockers have a longer coat, ears and facial profile from what ive seen but i dont know alot about the breeds apart from they are both top gun dog breeds. She wont be a working dog in the future just a house pet


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

It is true once you got Cockers and springers in the same litter,then they were gradually became two breeds, as for your little guy to be honest hes going to be a spaniel and everyone knows what spaniels are like! as for size he due to his dad been a show cocker he's prob not going to be a small dog I would say 

(sorry she) 

also she will be intelligent, but that wont mean you get an easy ride, the more intelligent the dog the more trouble she will get in as she will work things out, good training as a pup and not letting her get away with murder as she is cute will help get a well balance dog later


----------



## MAB90 (Dec 27, 2010)

bosshogg said:


> It is true once you got Cockers and springers in the same litter,then they were gradually became two breeds, as for your little guy to be honest hes going to be a spaniel and everyone knows what spaniels are like! as for size he due to his dad been a show cocker he's prob not going to be a small dog I would say
> 
> (sorry she)
> 
> also she will be intelligent, but that wont mean you get an easy ride, the more intelligent the dog the more trouble she will get in as she will work things out, good training as a pup and not letting her get away with murder as she is cute will help get a well balance dog later


Thanks for that!
We were the first to take her out of the litter of 8, there was 4 Black with White ribs just like the Cocker Father and the other 4 were blue roan but the mother is a Liver and White Springer. There was 2 bitches in the Blue Roan colour and she was smaller than the other bitch by quite a differnece. The litter had no runts though and shes fit and healthy! 
Im looking forward to seeing what she comes out like in the next few months, i dont mind wether she looks more like a spinger or more like a cocker, but saying that she might look a mix of the 2. She has a very domed head so im not sure wether that makes a differences at this stage but doesnt the cocker have the domed skull unlike the springer?

Cheers.


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

Whilst not a 'Sprocker' owner, I am a Springer owner. I for one would find it hard to believe that two working lines would mean an excessively hyper dog. I mean, working dogs are bred from 2 working lines 

What you will find, I suspect, is that she'll be a very intelligent little girl. Our boy (working lines) is much too clever for his own good. When people with working breeds speak of hyperactivity, a lot of the time you're merely looking at a dog that isn't using its brain and is thoroughly bored. For these types of dogs, mental stimulation is just as important as physical! When she gets older, you might want to seriously consider agility or obedience, something that gets her thinking.

I'd be very surprised if her lines affected her ability to house train easily. In fact, speaking of experience with our Spinger, I wouldn't be at all surprised if she picks it up faster than you think!

A beautiful little girlie


----------



## MAB90 (Dec 27, 2010)

Recluso said:


> Whilst not a 'Sprocker' owner, I am a Springer owner. I for one would find it hard to believe that two working lines would mean an excessively hyper dog. I mean, working dogs are bred from 2 working lines
> 
> What you will find, I suspect, is that she'll be a very intelligent little girl. Our boy (working lines) is much too clever for his own good. When people with working breeds speak of hyperactivity, a lot of the time you're merely looking at a dog that isn't using its brain and is thoroughly bored. For these types of dogs, mental stimulation is just as important as physical! When she gets older, you might want to seriously consider agility or obedience, something that gets her thinking.
> 
> ...


So the people using the term 'Hyper', are using it wrong and its just the fact they have high intelligence and need the mental stimulation and not just the physical? 

We have a Lakeland Terrier and ive seen so much change since we got the pup, she loves playing around with her and has never shown any aggression towards the pup. She even shares her treats with her but we dont let Jem (the pups name ) eat them as she has her own pup treats.

Weve only had her since sunday and has already picked up on her name and recognises it along with knowing where the door is to go for a wee etc. and only wee's in the house now and again. 
Only problem weve had is she tends to cry alot in her crate at night and during the day if i need to pop out but she does settle eventually. 
Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

For me, the representation of hyperactivity in dogs is when you see a dog displaying a level of activity that seems excessive. 'Hyperactivity' is a term I've personally seen coined onto breeds like collies and springers a LOT (especially collies). When I got my boy I was told 'oh wow, you've got one of them? They're nuts'. Never saw it personally. He was treated as an intelligent animal (well... within reason, he has his moments  ) that had a WORKING background. Which meant that he obviously had a brain. We did agility, obedience, gave him little puzzles at home (treat games and the like) and you could see him sit there and figure it out.

I wouldn't say that all people who call dogs hyper are wrong, but I do believe that it's become a bit of a misnomer to call a dog hyper (especially working breeds) when in fact, the 'hyper' behaviour possibly stems from a lack of stimulation.

What shouldn't, in my opinion, be forgotten is that if these dogs were not intelligent enough to do so then you wouldn't see the dogs like the 'mad' Springer as a common dog on bomb squads and drug sniffer teams. 

Your girlie will cry, it's natural. Just resist the urge to scoop her up and take her into the bedroom  If you haven't already, try wrapping a clock in a blanket and putting it under her bed. It's believed that puppies are soothed by it as it reminds them of their mother's heartbeat. Don't leave her completely in the dark, (we used to use a couple of the little plug in nightlights) and you can also try leaving a radio on very low near her.

Anyhow. I'll stop talking now


----------



## MAB90 (Dec 27, 2010)

Makes alot of sense when you put it like that! We had a Border Collie for 14 Years since i was 3 years old for my birthday but she passed away a few years ago with old age. She was the most protective and active dog ive ever known, her dad was a working farm dog and a huge one too. 
Im use to the working class dogs and my dad has Blue Merle Collies and Lurchers so hes helping with the training and seems to be paying off as i tend to give in when she crys and wants to be up on the couch with me all the time  

Im gona post more pics as she gets older over the months so you'll need to keep an eye out in a couple of month  
Ill deffo give the agility and obedience training a go once shes older. 
I read about the clock trick and radio during the night, ill give it ago tonight and weve been sleeping our Lakeland next to her crate so she feels abit more comforted and safe. She normally has a good sleep without any crying but tends to wake up around 5:30 which is a killer as she doesnt calm down at all until i see to her. 

And no need to stop youve been really helpfull and have answered alot of questions which i havnt asked so thanks alot


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I recently use to walk a group of 4 dogs, two pure springers (littermates) and two sprockers (again littermates), taking into account the age difference between the two groups I would say the sprockers were calmer than the springers. I would 100% say a working cocker is more hectic than a working springer, so think you have the best of both worlds or rather not the worse balance possible, cross breeds do not often end up with an exact mix of both personalities, they normally end up more taking after one parent or the other

Is Jem her full name? 
You may find having a single syllable name a problem when it comes to proper obedience training. 
Normally even for normal dog training it is best to have 2 syllable names because it marks a difference between the name and all the commands you will need which are all one syllable. Stay, sit, down, off, on, wait, come, back, close etc etc
Not a major issue, but definitely a disadvantage you are starting with


----------



## spit (Oct 9, 2006)

I've got an 11mth old sprocker and he is great:2thumb:.I've started working trials with him and going to start agility once he is old enough.He has also gone to drog training classes since he was a pup.They are a wonderful dog with an easy going nature,not too "hyper" as long as you stimulate them enough.Hope you enjoy her as much as i enjoy my boy


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

i have a 10 month old sprocker , from working parents ... he is very hyper and loves to chew lol ...tbh he has been the hardest pup out of the dogs i own and at times i feel like giving up on him as he has had countless dog beds, lino, carpet, shoes the list goes on .... but i never would no matter how much he gets up to . 
on the other side he is very loving and has bonded to me more than anyone else , he is also fantastic with my 10 month old grandson and whilst he will nick anything he doesnt touch the babies toys 
as long as your prepared for the work that to come then you will be fine as they are fantastic dogs ..... mine is a cocker size and littermates are at police training as snifer dogs


----------



## dragons jen (Aug 31, 2008)

I have three working type Springer Spaniels. They are mainly pets, but they are all trained in obedience, especially scent work. They all have different energy levels and temperaments. My boy and one of the girls are very laid back, but my other girl is hyper.
I have had a litter from each of my girls and the pups all seem to have different temperaments. Some pups from my hyper girl are very calm and some pups from my laid back girl are manic!
I think the most important thing with Spaniels is to keep their mind/nose occupied, give them plenty of games where they have to sniff things out and plenty of retrieving games (but don't always make what you throw easy to find, throw it in some long grass so they have to use their nose to find it). As with other intelligent working breeds, Border Collies, GSD's, Labs etc. the mental stimulation is just as important as physical exercise. A bored dog can become a troublesome dog.
I am planning a litter of Sprockers myself soon, just waiting for my little bitch to come into season. We have a friend who has a stunning black Cocker boy from fantastic working lines and have three people waiting for pups from them already. Be nice to have some babies in the house again, been a year since my last litter.


----------



## dragons jen (Aug 31, 2008)

And just to add......
Working Springers and show Springers are completely different to look at. In fact no other breed differs so much between working stock and show stock. A show Springer looks much more like a big Cocker, domed head, lower set ears and has a different body shape to a working Springer. If you look at the two types side by side it is very hard to believe that they are actually the same breed.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I will likely get a sprocker at some point. On balance a sprocker has the best chance to be what I want/need out of a next dog, especially a sprocker with one non working lines parent.
Smaller breed, intelligent, solid colour, with a better chance to find a non docking breeder and chance to be less nuts than a working cocker which would be the 2nd choice, worse case it behaviour comes 100% from a working parent and is just as crazy as a working cocker, at least there is a chance it will be a little calmer.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

I know one thats a hyperactive nutter and she gets loads of excersise. Lovely friendly dog though


----------

